# iPhone Facebook Chat Problem



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone have a problem getting the Chat feature on the Facebook iPhone app to work. Every time I load it I get an error. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app and it didn't help. I think it's an account problem as if I log on to my Facebook from my buddys iPhone I get the same error and if he logs on on my iPhone his chat works. Any suggestions?


----------



## bearcatzack (Sep 9, 2007)

go on a computer and check to see if you disabled your chat there


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chat is enabled. I have no problem using chat on the computer. Basically what I'd like to do is use Facebook chat in lieu of text messaging on the iPhone, I only txt a few people, and I'm sick of paying AT&T $5 for 200 messages (which is pretty ridiculous if you do the math on how much your paying per MB of data.) I could jailbreak my phone and install backgrounder and have Facebook open in the back ground at all times


----------

